# lilnaugrim's Commissions



## lilnaugrim

Well I've finally had time to actually write this up! I've been meaning to do it for a few weeks now but I was either answering someone about a disease or running around Pet-sitting lol

So, as of right now, my commissions are open!

*$1 Sketches*-Any side of you Betta boy/girl

(This one is a little more messy than I normally do, but you can get the idea)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*$3 Painting*-Female and Plakat and shorter DT Painting.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*$3.50 Painting*-Heavier finned males like HM's, CT's, DeT and longer DT's
(I don't have an example but it's the same style as the above drawing)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*$5+ Painting*-this one depends on if you want a background to your painting and depending on what you want the base will be 5 dollars and the more things in the picture, the more expensive. (They most likely won't go passed 6 dollars at all unless it's very intricate)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Group Paintings*-got a few fish you want to show off? Save money by grouping them! Prices depend on how many fish and what the fin types are. PM me for details!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*$2 Pony's*-Ever wanted to turn your Betta into a Pony from MLP? Now you can! Sketches like the picture below are only 2 dollars!

(You can request a specific Cutie Mark or otherwise it will be their tail type)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*$5 Pony's Colored*-Same as above but fully colored with white/grey/black background.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PM me with either questions or for a request. I will need a clear picture of your Betta(s) and I do accept PayPal and possibly trades upon request.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some examples of my other works. You can also PM me if what you want doesn't pertain to a Betta, I specialize in felines, equines I can do pretty well, canines are iffy and human are alright.

Here is my girl lion TAPS, this was Christmas time :-D


Loki as a kitten and adorable. Done as a request.


And another one of my original character's Raven.


*Thank you all for looking and supporting!*


----------



## Happyhobbit

Oh my gosh I just love Loki! Man, I wanna drawing so bad. I wish I had money on me or else I would totally get a drawing of Picasso as a MLP pony...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Happyhobbit said:


> Oh my gosh I just love Loki! Man, I wanna drawing so bad. I wish I had money on me or else I would totally get a drawing of Picasso as a MLP pony...


Bug your parents haha But thank you! Loki was for my friend who's obsessed with him and Tom Hiddleson, but then again, who isn't? lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

First commission done! This one is for Haleigh and her boy who recently passed; Pontus Rex. Please do not steal but enjoy! All painting was done in GIMP with 6 different reference photos. 3 were of Ponty and the other 3 were of various plants and the lighting differences.

This is an example of a Painting with the background at 5 dollars.


----------



## Haleigh

lil, this is so beautiful! Thank you so much. 

Everyone needs to buy one of these beautiful paintings!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you Haleigh! I'm so happy that you love it and enjoy it ^_^ :-D


----------



## Riverotter

What wonderful art you do!!

 My daughter is now saving for you to turn her rescue betta, Pineapple Pie, into a MLP


----------



## lilnaugrim

Riverotter said:


> What wonderful art you do!!
> 
> My daughter is now saving for you to turn her rescue betta, Pineapple Pie, into a MLP


Thank you very much!! Oh yay that's exciting! When I get the time later today I'm going to color Rembrandt up to show what a colored one would be like ^_^


----------



## Destinystar

Stunning art lilnaugrim love it ! I am going to send you a pm soon about getting something done for my sons Birthday.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Perseusmom said:


> Stunning art lilnaugrim love it ! I am going to send you a pm soon about getting something done for my sons Birthday.


Thank you so much Perseusmom! I'll be on the lookout for it ;-)


----------



## Mohankrish99

really awesome art that u have...
your parents will be so proud...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Mohankrish99 said:


> really awesome art that u have...
> your parents will be so proud...


Thank you! Yes they are proud, I'm actually doing the cover art for my dad's book as well so that's a plus ^_^ but yes, thank you very much :-D


----------



## Janan

I'm in for sure. I'll pm you.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Janan said:


> I'm in for sure. I'll pm you.


Yay! I'll keep an eye out for it! ^_^


----------



## registereduser

WHOA WAIT! How did I manage to miss this thread???

Your paintings are like photos! Just beautiful! :notworthy:


----------



## lilnaugrim

registereduser said:


> WHOA WAIT! How did I manage to miss this thread???
> 
> Your paintings are like photos! Just beautiful! :notworthy:


:lol: thank you!! Very appreciated ^_^


----------



## BettaFran

Yes those look exactly like photos...only better! Might try getting some diff angled pics of Es and PM you. (Collecting as many diff portraits of him as people are interested in doing. Hey, I figure it's win win all around. And I don't have kids so Es gets to take their place. Hehe)


----------



## Janan

I haven't taken any new pictures yet. I'm working on the macro settings of my camera, but my phone camera might have to do.


----------



## lilnaugrim

No worries! As long as I get at least one decent picture it should be good although then it would have to be in that pose. But I do prefer multiple so I don't have to copy a photograph exactly, I'd like to be able to make them a little more interesting and not like I just copied the photo haha.


----------



## Janan

Look in my albums and see if you see anything you would like to do. I would kind of like to have the one of Miracle face-on with his face turned to the side.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Janan said:


> Look in my albums and see if you see anything you would like to do. I would kind of like to have the one of Miracle face-on with his face turned to the side.


So like the picture in my first post with my girl facing forward and body on the side? I can do that if you give me at least a face on picture of him, I can use multiple pictures to piece it together no problem :-D


----------



## Janan

You know, I change my mind. I think your art would really do well with Pasodoble.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Janan said:


> You know, I change my mind. I think your art would really do well with Pasodoble.


Haha sure! Whatever you want ;-)

Did you want that pose or do you want me to whip something together?


----------



## Janan

Do what you do best.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Janan said:


> Do what you do best.


Will do! can you get a closer picture of him front on or almost front in, either way doesn't matter. I'd like to see details of his pecs and all :-D


----------



## Janan

I have some in the album, but will take some more pics. I am most excited to see his beautiful finnage. Is he a rose tail?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes I did see some of them but it would be easier to have some close up shots of him  He may be a RT, but I'd need a flare pic to be able to tell for sure :-D certainly looks like an HM though :-D


----------



## jadaBlu

Can you do a cat? We lost our favorite cat about a month ago, he was about 15-16 years old. I'd love to have a painting. He was a black and white long hair tuxedo cat.


----------



## lilnaugrim

jadaBlu said:


> Can you do a cat? We lost our favorite cat about a month ago, he was about 15-16 years old. I'd love to have a painting. He was a black and white long hair tuxedo cat.


If you PM me we can work out the details there


----------



## Janan

I'm going to put him in a different tank and take some more pictures with clean water.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Janan said:


> I'm going to put him in a different tank and take some more pictures with clean water.


Okay! Yeah, haven't started yet, working on PerseusMom's comish at the moment but will start soon ^_^


----------



## Janan

Let me get some better pictures, then! I'll work on it tomorrow!


----------



## Viva

Omg how did I just see this thread!? These paintings are so pretty. How large of a painting do you do in pixels? Would you be able to do one that is wallpaper sized for extra?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Viva said:


> Omg how did I just see this thread!? These paintings are so pretty. How large of a painting do you do in pixels? Would you be able to do one that is wallpaper sized for extra?


lol thank you! Usually they're around 500x600 roughly to 1000x1000-ish but of course they vary ^_^ I could do one wallpaper sized, you'd have to tell me which size you wanted though of course and yes, it would cost a bit extra but I really don't charge arms and legs for them XD

You can PM me and we can work out the details!

I do have a bit of a list at the moment so it might be a little bit till I can start working on it


----------



## Viva

Awesome ill pm you later. I have a huge monitor I have to find out the resolution. I think its 1920x1200 lol. And there's two of them o_o


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

Gorgeous! My daughter asked for a painting of her and Buttercup. Do we get an actual painting or is it just a computer image?


----------



## lilnaugrim

It would be a computer image but I could make it for paper sized or bigger so that you can get it printed out at Staples or something and framed if you like. I mean, I can totally do an actual painting as well lol I do have plenty of empty canvases lying around and lots of acrylics and oils as well. I have water color but I don't really know how to use them well yet so I don't want to offer those out quite yet 

However if it was to be a real painting I'd have to charge a little more for using supplies and stuff like that and then there'd be shipping but as I've told others, I don't charge arms and legs for them lol But just for reference, it would be more for the actual painting rather than a large digital image because of supplies used and time of course  Real painter's aren't as much of a dime a dozen like digital artists are and hence my lowered prices for the digital work, hard to compete when there's so many of us running around you know


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay COMMISSION'S ARE CLOSED

Just for right now. I have a long list and I sort of bit off more than I can chew right now. But I will take anyone who commented before this post.

Right now this is how my list stands:

Janan with Pasodoble-half finished
Justmel with a tattoo design-sketch started
Blue_Human with 6 orders-Not started
JadaBlu-No started
RussellTheShihTzu-Not Start
Viva-two desktop sized portraits

If I missed someone, please let me know! I will do them in order and if you wanted a picture for a certain date, please let me know and I'll get it done for you!

Sorry for taking so long! I've been preoccupied with finishing my dad's cover art which I've just finished and then finishing up PerseusMom's picture as well which took a little longer than I had anticipated!


----------



## Destinystar

I love my picture and your welcome to share it if anyone wants to see and example of your art work which is awsome by the way....Thanks so much :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Perseusmom said:


> I love my picture and your welcome to share it if anyone wants to see and example of your art work which is awsome by the way....Thanks so much :-D


Haha, thanks! I will. I had meant to put it up in that previous post but I tried to access my image hosting thing and it wasn't working and then I forgot about it XD

So here's the picture I had done for Perseusmom!









And I'd like to share the picture of my dad's cover art but I'm not too sure if it's too scary or not and if I get permission to post it, I'll show y'all! and give you the link to buy the book lol


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

I thought my name was on the list too? (I don't mind a long wait, gives me time to set extra money aside)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh whoops, yup! You're there too HeadlessLegoMom! You're under Viva. I feel like I'm forgetting someone else too.....well if you don't see your name on the list from the last page then pipe up and tell me! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

And here's my dad's cover art that I do for him! Each letter is hand drawn btw ;-) well except for repeated letters, I'd just copy and paste after I first drew them and resized and all.










Annnd, don't know if I'm allowed to do this but here's the link to my dad's book if you want to buy it! ;-) you'd be supporting me inadvertently! The more money he has, the more he'll bring me out to eat lol since I didn't really charge him for it >.> I should have....darn thing took me like 18 hours total not including the first three sketches I did that he didn't like!
https://www.createspace.com/4353558


----------



## Viva

Wow these are really amazing!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks Viva!!!! :-D


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

That is totally awesome! I love the eyes on the wolf... One day when you are not as over-committed, I would love to commission you to make a real painting of my daughter that I can save forever and ever, but narrowing it down to which photo will be quite the challenge....


----------



## lilnaugrim

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> That is totally awesome! I love the eyes on the wolf... One day when you are not as over-committed, I would love to commission you to make a real painting of my daughter that I can save forever and ever, but narrowing it down to which photo will be quite the challenge....


Thank you!! Yeah, eyes are my favorite part ^_^

Definitely! I do love to actually paint as well and it will be a nice change after a while! I should have a little more time once school starts up and I don't have to work as much although I'll have Marching Band and band camp so that's going to be quite a bit as well. I'll definitely be finishing as much as I can before school starts so that I'm not literally driving myself bonkers lol


----------



## Laki

Sad to see commission's closed, I'll sub so I can keep coming back and seeing everybody's treats. lilaug, you're an amazing artist!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks Laki  they'll be open again when I finish everyone else's drawing first lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well I had Janan's commission finished last week but looks like she hasn't come on yet to get it!

So this is my list thus far:

Justmel—Betta Tattoo {Has not yet contacted me again}
Blues_Human—Blue, Female, Male {Started the first two, have four more small ones to go}
JadaBlu—Cat Urn {Not started}
RussellTheShihTzu—Jack {Not Started, never recieved pictures}
Viva—desk top pictures {Started and more than half way done}
HeadlessLegoMom—Buttercup {Not started but thinking about starting now anyway}

So without the three that I don't have pictures to work from I'm down to:

Blues_Human
Viva
HeadlessLegoMom

So I expect to get those done shortly and then I'll be able to open commissions again for those who still want them! I'm thinking about doing a "sale" first though to help jumpstart my savings fund for Breeding fish! My friend and I recently bought a beautiful pair of Black Copper CT's and we're hoping they'll take and we'll have babies to sell!! So excited for this!!

So anyway, the sale thing would probably be a one day thing, get the orders in and mostly quick drawings like sketches, simple paintings with no backgrounds just solid color and ponified Betta's; examples on the first page. But let me know if anyone would be interested in a One Day sale Day lol


----------



## Viva

Yay I'm so excited for mine!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay, things finally calmed down for the most part ^_^ got some commissions done but some still haven't contacted me so I'll figure out what to do with them afterwards. So the only one I have left is Blues_Human of which I'm working on and have one down and then HeadlessLegoMom's commissions as well.

So that mean's I'm opening up 3 more slots for Commissions! but I have to change some things around, detailed backgrounds are just hanging me up way too much so if you want one, its going to be a little more expensive now I'm sorry. But I can't keep spending so much time for a small amount of money :-(

COMMISSIONS ARE NOW OPEN!

So the basics are the same:

$1 Sketches-Any side of you Betta boy/girl
$3 Painting-Female and Plakat and shorter DT Painting.
$3.50 Painting-Heavier finned males like HM's, CT's, DeT and longer DT's

$10+ Detailed Background pictures, this means it's 10 dollars for the background and then the addition of whatever fish you want. So if it's a Female with the background then it will be a total of $13.

$2 Pony-Pony's are still 2 dollar sketches.
$5 Colored Pony no background.

And additional pictures as well as traditional works and digital can be PM'd to me and we can figure out a price for it! Keep in mind that trad. works will be more expensive because I'm using the media and canvases that I bought myself as well as the time I put into it.

Thank you all much for looking and for those who have already commissioned me! It's really great to work with everyone's fish on a more personal level than just staring at a picture haha.


----------



## New Betta Lovers

These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you New Betta Lovers! :-D


----------



## Janan

I'm back from vacation and just sent payment. Can't wait to see mine!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just sent the PM to you! But I'll upload here as well if other's would like to see ^_^ I do like to share my work lol


----------



## MattsBettas

I had to do a double take to make sure that wasn't a photo! It looks great!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha, thanks Matt!

You know I just uploaded it and I almost uploaded the original photograph because I hadn't looked at it in a week or so, so I forgot which one was photo and which one was the art XD lol I'm too good for my own good ;-) But thank you ^_^


----------



## Janan

The likeness is amazing! He's beautiful. Thank you so much!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

WHOA!  Beautiful.

Mind telling us if you'll do free commissions anytime soon? xD


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol Lebron, I've got to make a living somehow! haha I do plan on having a "sale" day sometime soon but I want to have a whole day to just sit and draw as I get requests. Mostly will be in 1-2 dollars range but obviously nothing to terribly fancy ;-)

And I'm super glad you like him Janan! He was fun to draw once I got passed the stage of "what-the-heck-am-I-going-to-do-for-the-background"!?!?! that I always hit XD haha


----------



## justmel

Looking at your art just gets me all excited again to see the big piece you are working on for me. I know it's going to take awhile & I'm in no hurry, so if you need to fit a smaller one (like these) in here and there while working on mine that is fine. Just makes the suspense last longer! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol! justmel, I normally work on a few at a time anyway just because I tend to get bored with one piece if I work on it too long at one time so then I just switch back and forth :-D Right now I'm only working on two digital pieces, one is yours and one traditional painting as well ^_^


----------



## justmel

I'd really love to see some of your other work sometime. You have my email & facebook info if you wouldn't mind sharing it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sure! If anyone wants to look, my deviant art is just lilnaugrim.deviantart.com and you can check out my gallery :-D I've got some pretty old stuff in there though haha, so ye be warned! XD

I can also share the tattoo design that I drew for my father and helped tattoo on here, warning, it's a hairy back though lol! I'll see if I can post some other stuff here as well!


----------



## lilnaugrim

And as I promised here's the picture of my dad's tattoo. I lied about the hairy back since I forgot they shaved it all off haha But the original design was just a Rampant Lion (the lions on the side) holding a banner but we weren't sure of what it was going to say as of yet. Then he had the idea of making it a larger tattoo across the back as you see and with the banner as such.

The tattoo artist originally had the banner straight across but dad was like no, I want it arched! So the tattoo guy looked at me, handed me the tracing paper and put me to work XD lol So I drew it arched and redrew the letters (letters were his, not mine) and he was complaining how he couldn't draw arched letters to save his ass and it was rather funny! He taught me that tattoo artists were pretty much just glorified tracers XD it's funny because it's true! Either way, he's still a great tattoo artist because he did all the shading in the banner, that wasn't me. Although I'm not happy that the top word didn't arch as much as I wanted it to :-/ oh well.

I also helped shade in the black parts on the lion ^_^ my first tattoo experience, it was nerve wracking but I did a pretty good job and didn't hurt my dad either lol although...come to think of it...I should have jabbed him a few times XD he deserves it lmao










And this was Viva's commission, I had to shrink it otherwise it was going to stretch the page bad and I hate stretched pages! So it became a little grainy here but still looks pretty good I think!









And this is just one of my Pony OC's, her name is Solar Sketch ;-)









This oil painting is done on a 12x16 canvas and finished in a 9 hour sitting, was a Christmas present to my Memere and the three roses signifies us three girls (Memere, Mom and Me) 









Another oil painting, this one is 18x24 though and that rosy house thing is no longer rosy, it's more just a regular slate grey lol But I love the wine glass and the reflections! And the distortion of the stuff behind the glass ^_^









And an actual portrait of my dad done with Ball Point pen and then ink for the pure black there and a slight ink wash over the whole portrait to make it warmer rather than cool as the Ball Point makes it. Portrait is 14x10 (Resized so it looks grainy)









And last but not least of my more recent works except my pastel stuff from last semester, here's one of my friends; Ashely. This is done in Sharpie Pen and with pointalism (dots) lots and lots of dots. Took me about 20 hours to do this and is 12x12


----------



## justmel

Oh wow. I'm speechless. Your work is simply amazing! I've seen your dads page on FB & your pic of him is great. I love the dotted picture above & can't imagine how much work and concentration that took. Viva's commission looks like a photgraph, even resized. I don't know what you plan on doing for a career, but I do believe you could make money with your art. Whatever you do don't ever start creating such beautiful pieces of art for others to enjoy. I've had a rather rough few days & the sample pic you sent of my tattoo totally changed everything. Gave me something to smile about and made me happy again.


----------



## lilnaugrim

oh thank you so much! I feel just as good with those kind words! It's always nice to hear because sometimes I do forget why I love doing art and especially doing it for other's, it's just as amazing to me to see people's reactions to it and it really warms my heart every time. Being surrounded by other art students, I think it really get's lost in the everyday school life so I will definitely be continuing commissions during the year as well.

It's good exercise for me as well and kind of a sneak peak into the "real world" so to say haha, so thank you, thank you very much!

<3


----------



## Lucillia

<3 Lilnaugrim is one of the best artists I know!! She's incredible. ^^


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awwww thank's Luci!!!  

:thankyou:


----------



## justmel

Lucillia said:


> <3 Lilnaugrim is one of the best artists I know!! She's incredible. ^^


I agree. There are quite a few super talented artists on this forum (Feng & Asira to name just a couple),she's also an awesome person, and very helpful. You're lucky to be able to count her as a friend.  Of course, I'm sure she considers herself lucky to have you there as well.


----------



## lilnaugrim

That I am! Not only are we friends but we're each in the music Sorority (Luci) and Fraternity (Me) which are both co-ed. I've adopted her as my little sister though haha. But yes, I wouldn't be going to Canada to pick up some amazing fish without her! I am lucky indeed to have a great friend! :-D


----------



## Lucillia

XD I could be real arrogant here but I'll behave. ^^ Lilnaugrim is definitely like a big to me, pretty much ever since I started college and sucked myself into her group. XD AND YES FISH!! FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mar

Subbing lol :x I'ma fan


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol thanks Mar ;-)


----------



## RowdyBetta

Wow. O.O You're amaaaaaazing! :O -oozes with jealousy-


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh thanks Rowdy  I do appreciate that ^_^

And well, while I'm here might as well give an update!

Currently working on HeadlessLegoMom's baby painting portrait and Justmel's tattoo commission as well. Those are the only two that I actually have going to if anyone wants commissions feel free to PM me!


----------



## Fenghuang

Awe-inspiring work, Lilnaugrim. I wish I could draw that well.... You make what I do look like potatoes. xD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you Feng!!! And you do some pretty amazing stuff yourself! Don't be fooled!


----------



## Fenghuang

Nah, I am nowhere close to your caliber. xD


----------



## lilnaugrim

...yeah but it's the potential that counts! It took me years to get where I am now and there's no where to go but up and that goes for you too! You just keep practicing, it's what I do and why I'm going to school for Art ^_^ ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

I've never taken any classes for drawing. I wish I did...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fenghuang said:


> I've never taken any classes for drawing. I wish I did...


I wish I did in high school, most of my stuff was self taught and then sporadically I went from a music degree (first year) to art in my second year and I am so glad that I did, I just know so much more and actually feel like I belong somewhere :-D Sorry lol, getting mushy. But if you get the chance to take some classes ever, do it! Even maybe a local art community might offer free classes every now and then that might be good to look into! I know my university offers a twice a night in one semester of Figure Drawing for the community and it's a lot of fun! So definitely look into things you can do outside of schools and whatnot ^_^ hey and online tutorials are the second best thing! That's how I learned a lot of my digital stuff! That and just playing around in different programs


----------



## PetMania

:shock:Wow, lil. You have an amazing talent. I draw and paint....but not as well as you do :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you Pet!!! It's a life long hobby turned career ^_^ what more could a person want? :-D thank you thank you!


----------



## hollyk

Just found this thread now... Are you still doing commissions? :lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes I am!

I'm actually still working on headlesslegomom's baby portrait! but yes, still doing them! I can do digital, traditional, ornaments if you want, really anything ^_^ I'm kind of terrible with actual sculpting soooo probably not that haha. But anything with painting/digital I'm good!


----------



## hollyk

LOL, I was excited about an ornament. Rats! haha I'll be in touch when I get paid on the 29th! I'd love something of at least one of my bettas, and definitely my kitty! Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sure! If you want ornaments you can just send the ornament to me, I'll paint it and send it back to you. Hopefully in time for Christmas but I can't promise anything at this point!


----------



## hollyk

Hmm... I wonder where I can get an ornament! Actually, I have a clay paw ornament type thing. I'll get Lucy's little paw print, and if it turns out okay and bakes solid enough, maybe I can send you that? Otherwise, we'll figure something else out. lol Thanks! :-D


----------



## hollyk

Here's my favorite fuzzy! Her name is Lucy. She's the one I want painted. :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

She's so cute!

You can use anything really, usually for Story Ornaments you use the regular colored glass ones or plastic (glass is better though). They can either be round or flat, doesn't matter to me. For the paw print, I would leave that one be to tell it's own story, I mean I could paint on the back if you wanted me to, that's up to you but I think a different ornament would be nice too ^_^


----------



## hollyk

I was thinking it could go on the back. But maybe we'll do something different. That clay might be difficult to paint on; I'm not sure... Thanks! I love that girl with all of my heart. <3


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nah, the clay would be fine to paint on and I would put a gloss over it so it's stay better but as I said, it's all up to you!

Also, if you want, I can buy ornaments here at my wal-mart, like the regular ones so that it's only one shipping cost (if you shipped the clay to me I'd pay one way and you the other is all) and then you pay me for the ornament plus the commission price and shipping but shipping shouldn't be much at all.


----------



## hollyk

Oh, okay, that would be nice! I'll figure it out when I get paid. But if it's not too much inconvenience to you, the shipping would be better in that case. Thanks again! By the way, Catseye and Mercury are doing great! Mercury is all healed up and good as new! :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh I'm glad! I knew he was a good healer, just needed his own space to actually heal :-D I'm glad they're doing well!

Is there any specific color you'd like in particular. The ornaments I'm thinking are these: http://images.monstermarketplace.co...lt-blue-glass-christmas-ornaments-500x500.jpg

I can also get shatterproof ones which might be better ^_^


----------



## hollyk

Ooh, pretty! Whatever color you think is best works for me!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I was thinking blue since it would offset her fur nicely! Blue or green but I try to stay away from green since the tree is generally....green lol. But if you like green I can do green too ^_^ It can also be clear but I think the solids are better to paint on really.


----------



## alisha221

Wow very amazing job


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks alisha! ^_^


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

And here I was thinking you forgot all about me!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sorry about that! I know it's been a while but as soon as I'm done with this animations (I need about....oh 3,000 more frames :shock: I'm so gonna be dead) which is due Dec. 3rd, I can start finishing everything up!

I'm actually more than half way done with it, I worked on it the other day and I have Aurora pretty much all set, have to do some details on her fingers to make them look like fingers haha and then finish up the background which I just started. Oh and the background isn't going to look exactly like the photo, is that okay? I didn't want to go putting in detailed blankets since I figure it's going to take away from her portrait, So I want to put in the fuzzy white blanket of course and then just do the background in just one blanket with few details so it doesn't distract, is that alright?


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

Of course that is okay! I was just teasing---I told you to take your time and I meant it. I have been extremely busy here anyhow between Aurora's birthday, halloween, and Thanksgivikkuh (Thanksgiving + Channukah) I haven't had time to eat/breath/sleep myself


----------



## hollyk

Hey there! Sorry it took a while to get back to you- my guinea pig, Ella was sick when I got home last night, so I ended up sitting with her until she passed. Her death was rather unexpected, so I just wasn't up for interneting last night. But anyways, the blue is lovely. Thanks!


----------



## PetMania

Sorry to hear about that, holly. RIP


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww, sorry to hear about your guinea pig! That's sad :-( R.I.P.!

I know headlesslegomom, but I wanted to give an update anyway! I had been meaning to email you but it's been so hectic lately! But once the semester ends, I'll be able to work on things more which will make me happy too haha. Hopefully everything will be done before Christmas time!

And yeah, I love Thanksgivikkuh, I'm not Jewish but have plenty of Jewish friends and we've been talking about it for a while now haha. I love the name though, sounds cool ^_^


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, lol. My great aunt and uncle are Jewish, but we all celebrate Christmas....


----------



## alisha221

Your welcome.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Are you open to doing angelfish?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sure! Love me some Angels ^_^ PM me so we can work things out.

Also a note to those who wanted Christmas bulbs, I'm sorry the holidays were a bit hectic for me. I have the bulbs but if you wanted one you'll need to PM me so we can work things out. I apologize for being so late.


----------



## knottymare

Wow, your artwork is amazing. Do you have an album somewhere?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you knottymare! You can look me up on deviantart although I don't have some of my more recent works on there, just the digital ones mostly. I need to upload my traditional art! lilnaugrim.deviantart.com

And just to update this thread a little bit. Here was a tribute art I did for Lucillia who lost her beloved boy Ragnarok!


This is one I did for my mother, it was her Christmas gift that took me twelve hours total between two day's. An 18x24 canvas with acrylic paints. She wanted three snowmen for myself and my two brothers and a red barn so I took the A shape of my grandpa's barn and made it red, gave it stable doors, the Model A 1931 Ford is also based off of my grandpa's exact car! It's amazing to ride in!


Details:





A Saw-whet Owl I did for my Printmaking II class, this was done in Stone Lithography and printed on white BFK Rives paper 11x15, brown ink that I mixed.


My next owl is the Northern Screech Owl. This is still on the stone, I had some issues with the liquid grease (called Tosche) and had to etch back into the stone with an etching needle to take away the black, but he looks so much more fuzzy now!


And this is what I'm doing for my Drawing IV class, inked Bettas! This is my boy Rembrandt! This is a 22x30 drawing done in acrylic inks and chalk pastel over top.


Here is Hawkeye, same deal as the last picture here.


I can take commissions for these large drawings, keep in mind that these are 22 inches by 30 inches so if you do not have wall space for it, I do not suggest buying one lol. Commission price for those will vary but I'm asking $100 base for these because they are large and also they take quite a bit of time to do. I've spent around 9-12 hours on each of those two pieces and I still have to go back in touch some things up. I could also frame them for you for the cost of the frame and then whatever shipping would be.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh they're so pretty!
You're so talented <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

Let me add my voice to the chorus of "Omg how did I just find this thread?!" 

Are you still taking commissions, or did they close again?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm still taking them! Although I do have a bit of a line at the moment, still have HeadlessLegoMom's although I'm very close to done! Doing another tradition for my dad's ex-girlfriend who is still awesome and then FishyFishy89 up there has one in the works ^_^

Thanks all!!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

*gasp* I need to take some better pictures then!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

And launder some of my money so my bf doesn't know I'm buying more betta shiz XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

lmao! No worries, I snuck some more fish in the house today! No one suspected a thing! It was fantastic haha


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

The cold is great for that, you can hide a TON of fish under a big coat XD


----------



## knottymare

I love all of your work. Your mom is lucky


----------



## Sabina88

lilnaugrim your an amazing artist  You have a lot of talent, the painting you did for your mom is amazing 
I wish I could paint/do art as well as you


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you Sabina!


----------



## Araielle

Nice pieces in this thread, lilnaugrim! I can't wait to see more posted.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you Araielle!

Thankfully it's Spring Break and I'm working full time on my own at the office for three day's which means I get to work more on my commissions!! yay! I should be done with a few this week hopefully!!!

Here's an updated list so you all can see what kind of time it will be:
*HeadlessLegoMom*--Traditional portrait of her little girl 
(This one is taking me longer since I've never done babies before but so far it's coming out okay, I just need to finish up!)​*Katie *(dad's ex gf)--Traditional 20x30 inches
Rendition of a picture she took, posterized and wanted me to paint on large canvas! Won't take too long, just a large picture.​*FishyFishy89*--Angelfish group shot! 
Another large digital piece so that's taking me some time as well and since I've never drawn Angelfish before! Quite an adventure!​*haveyouhadyourteayet*--possible commission?
Just putting this here in case you did want a commission, if not yet, no worries!!​


Also, to those who wanted Christmas bulbs, I still have the bulbs but you guys never PM'd me! Please contact me if you still want these, I would like to do them for you guys but I need information and pictures!! I can't work if I don't have _something_ to go off of!


----------



## lilnaugrim

And just because I was bored I'll put my doodles here ^_^

I doodled my boy Remmy on my hand but I didn't have yellow/orange so I just filled in the blue and left the rest! I think he came out cute lol.








And just something I was toying with because I'm bored. Probably could have drawn it larger to make it look better. I would have shaded with the black instead of red around it but the black pen I had would leak ink very easily which makes shading extremely difficult if not able at all. So I wound up with this! Kind of cool, the idea has been done plenty of times before.


----------



## Araielle

lilnaugrim said:


> And just because I was bored I'll put my doodles here ^_^
> 
> I doodled my boy Remmy on my hand but I didn't have yellow/orange so I just filled in the blue and left the rest! I think he came out cute lol.
> View attachment 313313
> 
> 
> And just something I was toying with because I'm bored. Probably could have drawn it larger to make it look better. I would have shaded with the black instead of red around it but the black pen I had would leak ink very easily which makes shading extremely difficult if not able at all. So I wound up with this! Kind of cool, the idea has been done plenty of times before.
> View attachment 313305


Dang. You def. have talent! I thought they were tattoos until I read it. XD


----------



## FishyFishy89

Those would make neat tattoos.


----------



## Sabina88

lilnaugrim said:


> And just because I was bored I'll put my doodles here ^_^
> 
> I doodled my boy Remmy on my hand but I didn't have yellow/orange so I just filled in the blue and left the rest! I think he came out cute lol.
> View attachment 313313
> 
> 
> And just something I was toying with because I'm bored. Probably could have drawn it larger to make it look better. I would have shaded with the black instead of red around it but the black pen I had would leak ink very easily which makes shading extremely difficult if not able at all. So I wound up with this! Kind of cool, the idea has been done plenty of times before.
> View attachment 313305


Those are awesome :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha, thanks guys! Yeah, I get that when people see my drawings on myself around town and then get questioning looks when they disappear! haha.

I'm actually debating getting some sort of similar tattoo of the one I did on my forearm today, the bottom one but I need to figure out how to make it more fishy rather than like a Dragon. Any ideas on that?

EDIT: it probably won't be anywhere too visible if I do get it though lol, I like the tattoo look on myself but I'm not sure I'd get it on my forearm like I drew it. Perhaps shoulder blade?


----------



## Araielle

I dunno..maybe if the scales were a smidge smaller they'd look more fish like. I'd keep drawing it & changing it just a bit each time to see what you really like.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Will do, thanks Araielle ^_^


----------



## Araielle

lilnaugrim said:


> Will do, thanks Araielle ^_^


Of course. I'd love to see what you come up with.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Did you hear? PetsMart is the 1st to make a move to allow tattos and piercings to be visible on their employees. I bet my previous manager was jumping for joy on that. He had sleeves on his arms and hated wearing long sleeves to hide it everyday.


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> Did you hear? PetsMart is the 1st to make a move to allow tattos and piercings to be visible on their employees. I bet my previous manager was jumping for joy on that. He had sleeves on his arms and hated wearing long sleeves to hide it everyday.


Thats fantastic!! Even though Iddon't have tattoos (yet lol) that's still aawesome! Good to know I could still get a job there if I had tattoos lol


----------



## Araielle

FishyFishy89 said:


> Did you hear? PetsMart is the 1st to make a move to allow tattos and piercings to be visible on their employees. I bet my previous manager was jumping for joy on that. He had sleeves on his arms and hated wearing long sleeves to hide it everyday.


I think this is great as long as the tattoos aren't offensive or NSFW. XD I'll have to find an article and read up on that when I get home! Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Araielle said:


> I think this is great as long as the tattoos aren't offensive or NSFW. XD I'll have to find an article and read up on that when I get home! Thanks for mentioning it.


lol, this is true as well! I love tasteful and artful tattoos and I understand when tattoos have meaning that not everyone will understand but, some tattoos...yeah...


----------



## BettaLover1313

*finally subscribing to the awesome art thread* I've been meaning to do this for awhile, but I never got around to doing it until now! You have such amazing talent!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay! Thanks BL1313!! :-D

I think I'm printing my second owl today so if it comes out good today I'll take some pics and show you guys ^_^


----------



## Flint

I'm interested in a commission of Grim and/or Pongo.  
Just remind me in our conversation we already have going on and we can discuss it!


----------



## FishWhisperer

I will draw your betta lilaugrim as a cartoon, just post the picture and I shall draw. (This is free and because your avatar fish is beautiful!)


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishWhisperer said:


> I will draw your betta lilaugrim as a cartoon, just post the picture and I shall draw. (This is free and because your avatar fish is beautiful!)


lol this is a thread for ME to draw YOU a picture for money. But, I'm good thanks.


----------



## Stormageddon

Hey Lilnaugrim, I am quite keen in getting a commission done of my husbands betta (Pierre Laval Collard). He's a red crown tail and you've done such an amazing job on the backgrounds in the earlier pictures in this thread I'd like to get a detailed background as well. Was wondering if I sent you through some dimensions of hubby's screen if you could do it as a wallpaper?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sure Stormageddon! I have some earlier commissions that I need to finish >.< Sorry guys! It's been one hell of a semester! But right after I can put you on the list! I'd need a photo or a few to work from but you can PM me and give me the details; what pose you want, what kind of background, similar to the picture or something different, screen size of course, and anything else you can think of and I can give you a quote.


----------



## MidnightsSong

About how big are the pieces? I'm thinking about getting two so I can print them out and hang in my dorm.


----------



## lilnaugrim

They are whatever size you want them to be. I can make them large or small, I prefer not to exceed 2000 pixel sizes just because GIMP doesn't really like it when you go so big and it lags like crazy lol. But you can still change the size of the picture after I'm done so it prints on a regular piece of paper nice. That's for the digital ones at least.

--------------------------------------------
I still have one more large 22 by 30 inch drawing to do if anyone wants me to do their fish, as I said, base price for this is $100 purely for half the materials I'm using and then for the time I put into it. Framing will cost you more but it's all up to you.


----------



## Stormageddon

No problems, that sounds great!! I have a day packed with meetings tomorrow but am hoping to get home before hubby get's home so I can take some pic's of Pierre with the sun coming through the window. If hubby beats me home then I might have to leave it until the weekend as the light overhead just doesn't give off enough light. But I will PM you in when I get the pics. Not in any hurry, so just fit me in whenever you can


----------



## Eponine

I would really love a $5 full background painting once my betta comes home, how do I pay you? (Is this canadian money?)


----------



## lilnaugrim

I only take Paypal as I've noted in previous posts. I can't take any more commissions immediately as I still have to finish up my last ones. Here's the current list although I might have forgotten someone I think:

HeadlessLegoMom (soooo close to being done!)
Katie-dad's ex girlfriend (half way done)
FishyFishy89--half way done
My Memere--Christmas bulbs and rendition of my mom's painting
haveyouhadyourteayet?
Flint--Spoon/Pongo
Stormageddon
Midnightsong
Eponine

So yeah, that's quite a list at the moment. Please have patience as I finish up this awful semester!


----------



## Eponine

Alright, please let me know when you need a photo, and take your time: I totally understand how long good art takes!


----------



## lilnaugrim

thanks. Feel free to send me anything now, I'll save it to my commissions file so I can keep track of everything, give you the tentative quote now so that when comes time you will have money. I do not give commissions out without full payment, just so everyone knows. I don't mind talking about the commissions now of course, just can't start them quite yet is all ^^


----------



## Eponine

I'd do that but I don't have my fish yet! Tank is still cycling


----------



## MidnightsSong

How much would a painting of my boy Confetti be?

http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg

I'm really interested in getting a piece! :3 Amazing art!


----------



## lilnaugrim

MidnightsSong said:


> How much would a painting of my boy Confetti be?
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg
> 
> I'm really interested in getting a piece! :3 Amazing art!


Traditional painting or a digital painting because the price varies greatly! He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## MidnightsSong

lilnaugrim said:


> Traditional painting or a digital painting because the price varies greatly! He's a beautiful boy!


Um one like you have on your first post of the blue and red Plakat. I'm not sure what type it is, but I love it!
Thank you!!! I love him very much! :3


----------



## lilnaugrim

If it's just a simple digital painting with a solid background then it will be $3.50 but if you want more I need to add one more for the price.


----------



## MidnightsSong

lilnaugrim said:


> If it's just a simple digital painting with a solid background then it will be $3.50 but if you want more I need to add one more for the price.


I'd just like one of Confetti at the moment.


----------



## lilnaugrim

MidnightsSong said:


> I'd just like one of Confetti at the moment.


Right, but solid background or detailed background is what I'm asking.


----------



## MameJenny

You're a very good artist. :shock: May have get one done of my bettas at some point...


----------



## lilnaugrim

MameJenny said:


> You're a very good artist. :shock: May have get one done of my bettas at some point...


Thank you much! And sure, I just have a list going at the moment on the previous page, hopefully I can get my butt in gear soon to finish everything!


----------



## MameJenny

lilnaugrim said:


> Thank you much! And sure, I just have a list going at the moment on the previous page, hopefully I can get my butt in gear soon to finish everything!


lol, I know the feeling. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread, though.


----------



## MidnightsSong

lilnaugrim said:


> Right, but solid background or detailed background is what I'm asking.


Oh I'm sorry! Just a solid background.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay Midnight! I can do that fairly easy then! I may end up doing yours out of turn just because it will be easier than the others that I'm working on currently, just for everyone else to know!


----------



## MidnightsSong

lilnaugrim said:


> Okay Midnight! I can do that fairly easy then! I may end up doing yours out of turn just because it will be easier than the others that I'm working on currently, just for everyone else to know!


Yay!  I can't wait!! 
Okay, so I want to pay you through paypal. Do I pay part of it now and the rest of it when it's done or all of it now or what?


----------



## lilnaugrim

MidnightsSong said:


> Yay!  I can't wait!!
> Okay, so I want to pay you through paypal. Do I pay part of it now and the rest of it when it's done or all of it now or what?


I'd prefer to wait just because if something does happen, I don't want to short change you; that's like one of my biggest fears actually lol. So I'll let you know when I'm ready and we can discuss it all. Since it's such a low payment I assume you can pay in full at the time needed. I do not release images before I receive full payment just so you know but...yeah. I'll let you know!


----------



## MidnightsSong

lilnaugrim said:


> I'd prefer to wait just because if something does happen, I don't want to short change you; that's like one of my biggest fears actually lol. So I'll let you know when I'm ready and we can discuss it all. Since it's such a low payment I assume you can pay in full at the time needed. I do not release images before I receive full payment just so you know but...yeah. I'll let you know!


Sounds good!


----------



## lilnaugrim

And as I've finished HeadlessLegoMom's commission and I've wasted hours of my work on that "commission" and now I'm not even getting paid for it.

So instead I'm moving on. I've got to finish Katie's painting first but I can work on finishing FishyFishy's commission while I'm at work (provided I'm not busy running around delivering packages to all the labs!)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh! So sorry that it fell out  Hubby got a lovely raise in his hourly pay, I'll probably be putting your commission aside this weekend.

Have you given any thought to show sneak peeks of your commissions?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I've done that once before but if anyone requests it I can do that of course. Just can't show the full image until fully paid since this is the internet and all, can easily right click and save the image lol. There goes my hours of work, I know you know that Fishy, just mad still from the other commission. Would you like a peak Fishy?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh I totally understand that! When I did graphic designing, I gave my followers a nice sneak peek by giving a section of the image. It was fun to watch them all trying to guess what the next masterpiece would be.

Me wanting a sneak peek? *blush* I wouldn't mind one.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm so glad that you understand all of this stuff! It sure is nice to have someone understand every now and then lol. I'll surely give you a sneak! Just have to save as a png and take out a section for you ^_^ I'm still working on the Angels but the background is pretty well all complete, I think that's really the toughest part and then getting the Angels to reflect the light the way I want them to lol.

Alrighty, here's part of the Lily that's in your tank! Sorry about the harsh lines, they'll be going soon but I was playing with the contrast of them since I wanted them to pop more since it is the focal point! It will be a little more crisp in the end ^_^


----------



## FishyFishy89

oooohhhhh
I love it. Makes me so excited and eager! I think I now know how my followers felt when I gave them sneak peeks. haha


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> oooohhhhh
> I love it. Makes me so excited and eager! I think I now know how my followers felt when I gave them sneak peeks. haha


Ahah! Fantastic! I'll be working on it as soon as I finish posting on the threads I'm subbed to! :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

And just showing what I've been working on in Printmaking! My owls are pretty well finished! I had a black layer but after testing out several pieces, it didn't work out with the registration so I'll be adding black in later to spice it up a little bit!
Each piece is 11x15, BFK Rives White Printmaking paper, done with three separate plates: Yellow, Magenta and Process Blue. Magenta mixes with yellow to make red.


----------



## lilnaugrim

And well I figure I'll release this image anyway with my watermark, sorry for the horrendous mark but I still own it so I'd prefer no one able to steal it. But this was the commission I digitally painted for Headlesslegomom.


Digital art isn't created by just pushing a button just the same as digital music. At least for those who are good at what they do it isn't, for some, it is just pushing a button but I feel like that's completely cheating. While I do use some filters to aid me there is still a pretty big process to go through with these images.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Those are so beautiful. The baby picture looks so realistic! I almost thought it was a photo.


----------



## Sabina88

That looks like a photo!
I love how realistic the blanket looks


----------



## Pippin

Now i have to save up for a picture of my betta.


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D


----------



## Pippin

Just a question- How much would it cost for you to do a picture of two females on a plain background? And how do you PM people?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Depends on if it's a digital picture or a traditional one (done on canvas or paper). Digital one would be $6.


----------



## Pippin

Okay. Now I just have to persuade my parents.(THey won't be surprised. My mom's most recent words- "You are fish obsessed.")


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh sorry, forgot to answer your other question! PM is private messaging. You would go to the persons profile and click on "send a private message" or click your User CP and on the dashboard to your left there is a list of options, scroll down and there is a button "Send a Message" and you can click that, fill in the persons user name and type away! The message goes only between you and the person you are messaging ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

I forgot to upload FishyFishy89's pic here! And I just finished Stormageddon's pic as well so Midnightsong and Eponine you two are up! You need to PM me so we can talk the details and get pictures so I can start drawing!

Here is FishyFishy89's picture of her Angels! Anatomy isn't bad for never owning Angel's before lol or drawing them for that matter! Although I did realize that the golden one is supposed to be a boy and I drew it more as a girl >.< whoops!



And Stormageddon's Pierre with his Eiffel Tower ornament!


----------



## FishyFishy89

You are so talented lilnaugrim!
Hubby was very impressed. I can't wait to get some extra cash to print/frame it. It'll look awesome above the tank.

Thanks so much again 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you! I'm really glad you two loved it! :-D


----------



## FishyFishy89

Also, don't worry about drawing the golden as a girl. Lol
No one's gender is solid right now. It's mostly guess work until they pair off and start mating. XD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueLacee

They are stunning. Great job


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks guys ^_^

I've just finished MidnightSong's commission (not yet paid so I can't release it yet) but I can start on Eponine if she's still around! After her is Fenghuang with a colored ink drawing! I still have two traditional paintings and like 10,000 Christmas bulbs to paint so I don't think I'll take large commissions for a while, just small easy digital ones should still be fine though!


----------



## SkyDye

I absolutely love these paintings! I would love to get one done of my boy TyeDye, but I am slightly confused on how I would pay for it. What are the payment options?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you much SkyDye!

I generally accept only through Paypal, so you'd need an account on that with a credit card to link to it  We can do money orders sent through the mail too though, but it's safer to use PayPal.com


----------



## tankman12

Dang. 1st time i saw this thread. AMAZING!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyDye

Ok! I have never used paypal before but I am sure I can figure out how to use it  When my mother gets home I shall ask to set an account up. How much would it cost for me to get my boy done? and also would it be possible for you to make up the background so in a way it looks as if he is out in the wild, yet at the same time the fish in the picture still be him? If that made sense


----------



## CNDBETTAS

WOW!! I was looking over some of your work, and I am in awe! You are an AMAZING artist!!! I will absolutely be buying a painting soon! One of the $5 ones! With color and the background, just like the one you did for Haleigh. Ill let you know as soon as I have the money!


----------



## CNDBETTAS

Didnt see that you had to hold off on commissions for now but I will be keeping an eye on this thread and I have a paypal already. Cant wait to get some work done! In the meantime, ill go picture crazy and snap as many good pics as I can. I may even have a few of "Patriot" by then Too!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, I'm not sure if you're seeing my old "closed" comment or the new one but I just said I can't do huge ones like the one I did for FishyFishy89 is all. It's a super larger file and lots of layers to that one picture, took me around 25 hours for completion if I had to guess.

Sky, sure! Makes total sense! You can PM me when you figure everything out ^_^ let her know that you can also send me a money order as well. For what you're describing I'd probably charge $13.50 for the background.

OH CND, also you are looking at my original pricing. I had to bump them up because they were more work than I anticipated them to be, here is the list of the new prices: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2737281#post2737281


----------



## FishyFishy89

Lilaugrim, I finally got a new job so you might be getting a surprise in PayPal in a few weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ohhh?! What for?? Well congratulations on the new jobs! I guess I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth! haha


----------



## FishyFishy89

Cause I feel like the picture you painted me is worth more than $22. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim

I really appreciate it so much! (especially since I just paid my insurance and fixed my car  ugg, where did all my money go?? lol!) I'm really just so glad that you like it too!! It always makes the artist happy when the commissioner actually likes the job they've done! haha, that's the point though, right?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yes. You really put your heart and soul into art. It is truly art that goes into making a piece of artwork. If that makes any sense. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim

It does, it does! Thank you!!!

:cheers:

:thankyou:


----------



## lilnaugrim

New list:

Eponine (?)
Fenghuang
cindygao021


----------



## CNDBETTAS

lilnaugrim said:


> lol, I'm not sure if you're seeing my old "closed" comment or the new one but I just said I can't do huge ones like the one I did for FishyFishy89 is all. It's a super larger file and lots of layers to that one picture, took me around 25 hours for completion if I had to guess.
> 
> Sky, sure! Makes total sense! You can PM me when you figure everything out ^_^ let her know that you can also send me a money order as well. For what you're describing I'd probably charge $13.50 for the background.
> 
> OH CND, also you are looking at my original pricing. I had to bump them up because they were more work than I anticipated them to be, here is the list of the new prices: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2737281#post2737281



Very nice! Prices seem very fair! I would LOVE for you to paint my boys!!! I will PM you when I get the money. Your an INCREDIBLE artist!! I will GLADLY spend the money! Ill be getting in touch with you soon!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks so much CND, once more!! I very much appreciate it and look forward to your pm!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Here's MidnightsSong's commission all finished up and paid for. Her beautiful boy Confetti!


----------



## MidnightsSong

lilnaugrim said:


> Here's MidnightsSong's commission all finished up and paid for. Her beautiful boy Confetti!


Thank you so much again! This is absolutely stunning!!!! I love it!


----------



## CNDBETTAS

Oh my goodness!!!! Such amazing work!! The details are as close to perfect as it can get!! Its like looking at a real picture in high definition!!!


----------



## CNDBETTAS

Would you be able to send a picture in the mail? Like a canvas painting or frameable painting???


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes I can! I don't know exactly how much shipping would be though, we'd have to look into that. I'm not taking larger paintings at the moment and I thoroughly will admit that I'm much better at drawing than painting so I'll happily do a pen and ink or a pencil drawing or even colored inks! Paintings though take me too much time and I really don't enjoy it as much as drawing but I'll still do paintings if they are small ones (paper sized or smaller).

I have examples of my pencil and the ink drawings if y'all would like to see them. Those will all be on BFK Rives printmaking paper for the inks and pencil drawings can be on anything like computer paper or other better quality paper (BFK is my favorite paper so I'll probably just use that!)

Traditional works are more expensive though as they take more of my time of course! I can give you a base price for the size of the picture and then it goes up from there (don't worry, I won't charge an arm and a leg! or your first born! lol) as I work on it. Most artists charge $10 an hour.


----------



## CNDBETTAS

Awesome!! Id love to see some of your other work! When I get the extra funds I will definitely see about you drawing some pictures for me!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Here are two of the colored inks. The first was for my Memere since she loved Cardinals.
 

This is a large one I did for my class at school of my boy Remmy!


Water colored pencil also for class. This was of a more scientific illustration of the labyrinth organ and the gill rakes. Based off my boy Aero.


Portrait of my dad done initially with ball point pen-black and then the background done with black india ink. I rather wish I just did the whole thing in ball point to make it match but oh well, less learned lol


And a mechanical pencil drawing of Robert Downy Jr! I love this one ^_^
Here's the link since I apparently can't find it on my computer!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=415183975198829&l=1af3e65636


----------



## SkyDye

I've almost saved enough to get my boy painted  I've been spending all my money on setting up my filters but I'll get there one day Cx


----------



## MidnightsSong

lilnaugrim said:


> Here are two of the colored inks. The first was for my Memere since she loved Cardinals.
> 
> 
> This is a large one I did for my class at school of my boy Remmy!
> 
> 
> Water colored pencil also for class. This was of a more scientific illustration of the labyrinth organ and the gill rakes. Based off my boy Aero.
> 
> 
> Portrait of my dad done initially with ball point pen-black and then the background done with black india ink. I rather wish I just did the whole thing in ball point to make it match but oh well, less learned lol
> 
> 
> And a mechanical pencil drawing of Robert Downy Jr! I love this one ^_^
> Here's the link since I apparently can't find it on my computer!
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=415183975198829&l=1af3e65636


Wow!!!! I love you're work so much. I just can't get over it. T_T 
I absolutely adore the one done in water colored pencils!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks Midnight! Yeah, that was for my class....done 2 and a half hours right BEFORE it was due :roll: lol whoops. We were given the assignment a month prior....yeah, I'm good at that procrastination thing >.< But thanks! It was still fun to do!

I'll be here for a long time Sky so no worries! :-D your fishes safety and health come first!! ^_^


----------



## Tuigirl

O my god, your work is stunning!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha, thank you much Tuigirl! I'll respond to your PM in a moment!


----------



## Jonthefish

Wow you got some serious skills !! :shock:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aw thanks Jon!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I am hoping to get your artwork printed and framed next weekend. Squee, I'll send you a picture of the final product.


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> I am hoping to get your artwork printed and framed next weekend. Squee, I'll send you a picture of the final product.


Oh awesome!! Can't wait to see it :-D


----------



## Fawneh1359

Are you still doing paintings? If so, I'll have to see about getting my boy one, digital with a background and hopefully enough to fit a 13" Mac wallpaper haha.

I'll see about that, since my parents are still pissed that I haven't yet paid them back for my Mac, AND for spending 200 on Dawn. Whoops???


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, the digitals are still open, traditionals are closed at the moment until I finish what I have right now lol. 

And yeah, if you give me the exact dimensions of the screen (can be found in the control panel > Appearance > Screen Resolution or some variation of that).


----------



## Fawneh1359

Found it, 1440 x 900. Thanks~ I'll be sure to tell you when I am able to pay. Right now I'm literally hoping I'll get money for New Years or something to help pay off the like $400 computer debt and then some lol. Cause with homework and school and all that, I don't have much time to work in his office at home for $4 per hour. Now, if it was an actual contract with legal NJ minimum wage which is like $8.14 or somewhere in the 8 dollar range...then I might. Haha, it helps having two cousins and a brother who are lawyers xD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, np. I do require payment before giving the picture to you so if you aren't going to have it before New Years then you can just remind me when that time comes and we can talk about the full commission like what you want and price ^_^ I mean, my commissions aren't that expensive but I understand about bills and all!


----------



## Fawneh1359

Yeah, but your work truly is amazing  When I first saw a picture, I was half suspicious it was a photograph haha.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hah, thanks Fawneh! Did you look at my prices? If you just wanted a picture done of your fish with no background, it'd only be 3.50


----------



## Fawneh1359

I'm probably going for background, sorry haha. Your backgrounds are amazing…


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh no worries! More money for me XD haha but I do aim to please! So yeah, just PM me whenever you're ready ;-)


----------

